# HTML5 auf Android als App-Ersatz



## NetBull (2. März 2013)

Hi, 

vorweg ich habe gegoogelt und nix gefunden. Vielleicht falsch gesucht. 

Zum Problem: 
Ich möchte ein kleines Web-Tool auf auf meinem Android verfügbar machen (später bau ich ne app dafür.)

Nun habe ich folgende Probleme:

1. Ich bekomme als Lesezeichen immer nur das Android Standard Icon, statt des Favicons.


2. Text und Tags werden sehr klein dargestellt, ich muss immer erst vergrößern. Auch wenn ich gleich 25px Größe einstelle, muss man immer erst vergrößern. Kann man das per HTML5 gleich einstellen das die richtige Größe gezeigt wird?

LG deAndro


----------



## NetBull (2. März 2013)

mal auf Englisch gesucht:

```
<meta content='True' name='HandheldFriendly' />
<meta content='width=device-width; initial-scale=1.0; maximum-scale=1.0; user-scalable=0;' name='viewport' />
<meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width" />
```

löst schon mal das Problem mit der Darstellung,... nun ist die Seite nicht mehr ge'zoom'ed und die große Schrift wird so dargestellt wie ich das wollte. 

Bleibt noch das ICON Problem:
Die gefundenen Lösungsansätze funktionieren einfach nicht.

Beispiel:
	
	
	



```
<html>

	<head>
		<meta content='True' name='HandheldFriendly' />
		<meta content='width=device-width; initial-scale=1.0; maximum-scale=1.0; user-scalable=0;' name='viewport' />
		<meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width" />		
		<link rel="apple-touch-icon-precomposed" href="/custom_icon.png"/>
		<style>

			body
			{
				font-size: 20px;
			}
			
		</style>
		
	</head>
	
	<body>
	
		gib was ein!<br>
	
		<form action="start.php"><input type="text" style="width:100%;" name="test" name="test"/><br><input style="width:100%;" type="submit"/></form>
	
	</body>

</html>
```

Ich bekomme nach wie vor nur das Standard Icon das Android für alle Lesezeichen vergibt.
Selbst wenn ich Google als Lesezeichen auf den Home-Screen lege, bekomme ich nur das Standard Android Icon für Bookmarks...


----------

